# Flathead candy....



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught these guys one day last week with the castnet, 3 different species from the GMR watershed, all wrapped and frozen waiting to get cubed up for bait. Heck I have as much fun chasing bait as I do fishing for cats! In fact Im headed out for some bluegills for the bait tank now.









Salmonid


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You will catch more flatheads on live suckers.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

looks good mark, those flatties love big chunks of suckers


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree tha live suckers are a much better bait in the spring but I seem to do better in the hot summer months ( when keeping them alive is hard with warm water and they are harder to locate and catch) with the frozen stuff, you know what they say, frozen is better then none at all......I figured Id freeze them to have some for later in the season. 

Salmonid


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

im like you.......i have as much fun catching bait as i do actually catfishing !! 

It gives me a excuse to go bluegill fishing !!!  

I also catch 75% of my creek chubs on rod & reel too !!!


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

i also like catching bait, i catch all my chubs w/ a pole and a small hook, almost as fun as catching cats.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

I agree. Half the fun fishing for flatties is catching bait


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

mark just likes catching bait more than flatties because most of the time he only gets as far as catching bait everyone knows mark can't catch flatties!!!  just kidding man, nice bait hope it gets you a big boy


----------

